# Switching Foods



## Allyian (Aug 24, 2013)

My Chi Piper is three years old, and I've decided to switch her food. If there are a million question about this I apologize! 

I know I have to switch her slowly, gradually mixing the old with the new. 

But here's my question; I feed her both wet and dry food. Should I only feed her wet while I'm switching her over? Or should I feed her wet and dry, mixing in the new food with the old each time?

I'm nervous about switching her over, and any information would be appreciated!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you switching both the wet and dry foods? If so I would do one at a time, so stay on the same wet whilst switching the dry food gradually. Then when she is doing well on the new dry food (been having consistent poos for at least days) you can start gradually switching the wet food.


----------

